
Should We Rebrand JavaScript? - fagnerbrack
https://kieranpotts.com/rebranding-javascript/
======
arthurcolle
> Drop the "the" \- just "facebook".

Why not just rename it to js. An homage to its origins, but simplifying it to
what everyone calls it colloquially and in chat messages now anyways.

